# MSI GT70 - High Temps, very low fps



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi;

I have a MSI GT70 - 20D laptop with the following specs:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/14/2015, 21:53:08
       Machine name: MASTERJOHNSONPC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.150427-0707)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
       System Model: GT70 2OC/2OD
               BIOS: E1763IMS.511                                                                                                   Ver: 00.00.00
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
             Memory: 32768MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 32686MB RAM
          Page File: 5313MB used, 60057MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode
```
Everything was running fine, i was getting 200+ FPS on League of Legends, running games like watchdogs and GTA5 on ultra quality. Then randomly after i restarted my PC the FPS from League of Legends dropped to around 30 with clearly visible FPS issues in game, WatchDogs and GTA have heavy FPS issues even in the main menu of the game.

I downloaded CoreTemp and its sitting at around 60 Degrees when idle and goes up to 70 - 80 when in game. I then decided to reapply the thermal paste and clean all the dust out of the laptop, but am still having the exact same issue, however it worked perfectly for about 5 - 10 minutes after i had cleaned it and reapplied the paste.

I have no idea where to go from here, so any help would be much appreciated.

Thankyou


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where there any Windows Updates or drivers applied to the system lately?

Inside the BIOS what are the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages?


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi;

Sorry for the late reply, yes there was a Windows update. I reinstalled windows 7 and everything is running much smoother now and core temps are down to 40 at idle. Just out of interest, how can a Windows update cause this to happen?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi owain :wave:

It could be caused by several things, from an update conflicting with the graphics-driver (or related software), to a 'mis-download' (only needs a byte or 2 to be wrong), to a plain ol' bug in the update or driver.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok, so the pc itself is running very smooth now but for some reason i am getting random crashes (which wasnt happening before i reinstalled windows). Its not a BSOD it just comes up with a black screen, with blue horizontal lines accross the top of the screen. This has happened twice now since i reinstalled windows 4 days ago and both times it has happened whilst not running anything GPU intensive (first time during a movie using VLC and second whilst running Oracle VirtualBox).

Any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does it ever recover?

After the Windows install, all drivers were fully updated, yes?

You never did get the information I needed in post #2, along with the make and model number of the PSU.


----------

